# What is it ??



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a Red Serpae Tetra that has something growing on the base of its dorsal and pectoral fins. The tank had Ich at one point and the tetra may have had it. I was thinking along the lines that the Ich may have comprimised the tetras protective coat and that the white substance may be fungus. I treated with PIMAFIX for 7 days and had no results. Any ideas?? I would actually say that whatever this fish has is making it look old....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is the white stuff fuzzy or flat? Could it be a scar? could the fish have been in a fight or caught itself on an ornament?


----------



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

It looks to be fuzzy but hasn't spread or got any larger.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

keep your eye on it. If it starts to spread put the fish in a Q tank and treat.


----------

